# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  پیاده سازی پروتکل جهت ارتباط ARM به وبسایت

## b_user

سلام
یک فایل اکسل دارم که ساختار یک پروتکل رو جهت انتقال اطلاعات بین برد الکترونیکی و وب سایت مشخص می کنه، من که متوجه نشدم چطور با C پیاده سازیش کنم. آیا کسی هست بتونه کمکم کنه
آدرس فایل:
yon.ir/IpVj

----------


## hamid-nic

از ماژول sim900 یا GPS استفاده می کنید 
فایل مربوطه پروتکل نحوه ارسال و دریافت را توضیح داده

----------


## alinaseri25

سلام ، چه بردی ؟؟ چه پرتکلی ؟؟؟

مثلا STM با HTTP یا نمیدونم  LPC با  FTP یا مثلا سری های SIM با NTP 

سوالتون خیلی کلی شد ، الان چی رو باید جواب بدیم ؟

----------

